# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  49 years ago today

## Bill West

I started out learning how to be an optician.
I'm almost there.
What a trip this has been.
Would do it all over again.
Still the greatest opprotunity for independent retail ownership, go for it.
Have "retired twice" but keep looking for that next good location. 
I'm really having too much fun to quit.
Sixty years maybe?

----------


## Fezz

I will hoist an ale {or 4} in honor Bill!!

You Got GUSTO!!!!!


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Dave Nelson

I posted a few months back about my 30 year mark, but I stand as a humble apprentice next to you. 
They'll take my hilco from my cold, dead hands.

----------


## hcjilson

Congratulations Bill!
I mark my 50th on August 26th and look forward to hanging in there, at least until the economy turns the corner! Besides, what would these youngsters do without us?

----------


## Fezz

Cripes!

You **Old Timers** have been in the biz longer than a lot of us have been alive!!



 :Eek: :cheers::cheers:;):cheers::cheers::D

----------


## Jacqui

> You **Old Timers** have been in the biz longer than a lot of us have been alive!!


Danged kids !! and I've only been in the business 40 years.  :Eek:

----------


## fjpod

Way to go!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Congratulations Bill!
> I mark my 50th on August 26th and look forward to hanging in there, at least until the economy turns the corner! Besides, what would these youngsters do without us?


This Aug 20th will mark 38 years for me.
All you young whippersnappers pay attention to us oldbies. *

Wha..?


Oh, well, I just had to slip whippersnappers in there somehow.
*

----------


## bob_f_aboc

In a month and a half, I will have 10 years in.


    


I feel so young.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *49 years ago today* 
> 
> I started out learning how to be an optician.


 
That would make it anno 1960......................congratulations

I started my apprentiship 1954,.......... now I know why I get senior moments.




> *....................**look forward to hanging in there, at least until the economy turns the corner!*


...............looks like I am going to be copy of you Harry, in the way hanging there..............

----------


## hcjilson

> This Aug 20th will mark 38 years for me.
> All you young whippersnappers pay attention to us oldbies. *
> 
> Wha..?
> 
> 
> Oh, well, I just had to slip whippersnappers in there somehow.
> *


WHIPPERSNAPPERS?????.......That was Gabby Hayes's favorite word!!!!............Who was Gabby Hayes???........Ask Chris Ryser....he and Gabby grew up together!

----------


## optical24/7

> WHIPPERSNAPPERS?????.......That was Gabby Hayes's favorite word!!!!............Who was Gabby Hayes???........Ask Chris Ryser....he and Gabby grew up together!


 
Now if you remember the 3 Mesquiteers you ARE old!!! 



(the western, not the dudes in the funny pants....)

----------


## hcjilson

I remember Republic films very well- they are what they used to play at the movies for the kids. We would show up at 11:30 on a Saturday- it was a quarter to get in  and most of the candy was a nickel- popcorn was a nickel too. Of the names I saw listed in Wikepedia I remember Hoot Gibson (whose trademark was to finish a cup of coffee then drink what had been spilled from the saucer. Duncan Renaldo....later to reach fame as the Cisco Kid's sidekick Pancho on TV in the early 50's. Obviously Roy Rogers, John Wayne, Gene Autry (not listed but on the Republic's payroll. We didn't realise it in the late 40's but most of these films were old then. No wonder it was only a quarter to get in!

I had never heard the term mesquiters before I saw it in your post. We used to call them "Oater's" Thanks for the memories!

----------


## GAgal

*WOW!* I'm so impressed! The amount of knowledge that is possessed by the oldbie members of optiboard is amazing. I will be blessed if I hang in there as long as all of ya'll.

----------


## Johns

> *WOW!* I'm so impressed! The amount of knowledge that is possessed by the oldbie members of optiboard is amazing. I will be blessed if I hang in there as long as all of ya'll.



Possessing knowledge isn't impressive, but recalling it certainly is!:D

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Possessing knowledge isn't impressive, but recalling it certainly is!*:D


What perfect quote.................who invented it ?  Like being on top of the ladder and not remembering why you went up anyhow.   :bbg:

----------


## Now I See

> I started out learning how to be an optician.
> I'm almost there.
> What a trip this has been.
> Would do it all over again.
> Still the greatest opprotunity for independent retail ownership, go for it.
> Have "retired twice" but keep looking for that next good location. 
> I'm really having too much fun to quit.
> Sixty years maybe?


Congratulations, Bill!! :cheers:




> Besides, what would these youngsters do without us?


We would  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry: !!!! Thanks for all that you guys and gals bring to the Optiboard table! :cheers:

----------


## Dave Nelson

The problem with being a learned and experienced eyecare professional, is that it takes so many years to get there, by the time you do, you're getting so old, your'e actually in regression, and in another 30 years, you actually come to work knowing less than the newbie working next to you. In fact, retirement may be a consideration, and your faculties may be on the decline if:
-you're surprised that the frame display has more than 5 styles, and black or brown are not the only color choices.
- The ophthalmologists who shared a group practice next to you have all died. the premises now house a "spa" staffed by what appear to be newborn infants.
-check your shoes and your zipper. It they're on the wrong feet, and the zipper is down, fix them. Then check them again an hour later.
-If you pass gas, just because you can't smell 'em, or hear 'em...don't assume no one else can either.
-People tell you they know more than you about glasses because they've worn them for 25 years...only now, they're right.
-You go to the backroom lab, forget why you went, go back to the front to find out the hilco screwdriver you really need is in the lab, go back to the lab to get it again, forget why you went back there again, go back to the front, and forget why you needed a screwdriver in the first place.
When someone points out why you needed a screwdriver, you forget what a screwdriver is. but you do remember its time for your hundedth pee today, and head to the back again, and make it. (this time.)
 :Cool:

----------


## Johns

> What perfect quote.................who invented it ? Like being on top of the ladder and not remembering why you went up anyhow. :bbg:


Actually, I made it up as I was thinking about how much I've learned over the years, but can't seem to recall what it was.

----------


## Bill West

58 years and still love it. Wish I could remember what IT is. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Quince

Congrats! I hope to be able to say the same some day long down the road! You'll have to comment again in 2026 to keep the pattern you've created going  :Biggrin:

----------


## finefocus

> Congrats! I hope to be able to say the same some day long down the road! You'll have to comment again in 2026 to keep the pattern you've created going


Speaking of down the road --- I was asked by a patient today how long I've been doing this --- (gasp) first dispensing job 50 years ago next month --- but I still don't realize I'm not young anymore.

----------


## Quince

Certainly doesn't mean you can't still be young!

----------

